# drywall installation - is this much of an issue



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

I've got some guys coming in and hanging drywall. I'm a little concerned about the gaps at the bottom of the wall and wanted to find out if anyone has any experience with this. Obviously the trim will cover this, but I'm more concerned about soundproofing. Anyone have experience with drywall? Is this normal?

Tim


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

that should be fine. if you can, just stuff a little insulation in there, or run little strips of drywall to fill in the gaps. honestly it shouldn't be a big issue.


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Great, thanks for the feedback!


----------

